# Sony Vegas 7 - Bildgröße und -postion



## DarthHomer (25. Oktober 2008)

Hi, ich hab jetzt Sony Vegas 7 und wollte natürlich sofort ein Filmchen bearbeiten... nach einigen Versuchen stoße ich auf folgendes Problem:
Ich will ein Bild 
1. verkleinern und
2. unten links in die Ecke schieben..
Bei MAGIX war das ja ganz einfach, aber bei Vegas blick ich da nicht durch...
Help pls...
MfG, Darth


----------



## darkframe (7. November 2008)

Hi,

ich habe nur die Version 8, aber das wird sich hoffentlich nicht so sehr geändert haben.

In Vegas 8 macht man das mit "Event-Panorama/Cropping" aus dem Menü Extras -> Video.

Dazu markiert man das Bild und ruft den eben genannten Menüpunkt auf. Zum Verkleinern des Bildes muss man im Cropping-Fenster den Rahmen an den Anfassern vergrößern (dazu am besten vorher mit der Maustaste rauszoomen, damit man den Rahmen groß genug bekommt). Danach verschiebt man noch das Bild an die gewünschte Position und fertig. Während man diese Einstellungen vornimmt, kann man das Ergebnis live im Vorschaufenster verfolgen.


----------



## APoCx (14. Januar 2009)

sofern du das problem immernoch hast:

ich kann darkframe nur recht geben.... Pan/Crop ist am einfachsten....


du musst lediglich einen rechtklick auf die videospur machen und dann auf pan/crop gehen.....    denk aber daran, dass alles "invertiert" funktioniert.....   also links ist im video rechts... unten bedeutet oben.. usw.... viel spass mit dem modus.....


----------

